# Hoyt Accu wheels



## RMills (Jan 5, 2007)

I need to find a set of A3 accuwheels, so I can convert a bow to shoot with a clicker. The last time I used a clicker was in 1971.
Help--after 40 years I can not shoot fingers without a clicker

Rusty Mills


----------



## Charles May (Nov 10, 2010)

Chuck May & Graham Coffield do and dont have a problem


----------



## Archerone (Mar 30, 2006)

Rusty, why accuwheels? There are other wheels/cams that have a valley to pull through.


----------



## FSL (May 22, 2002)

Hoyt Accuwheels are currently in production and can be obtained from any Hoyt Dealer. Bob C has string and cable lengths for what you want to do as well.


----------



## wchamp06 (Apr 25, 2008)

RMills said:


> I need to find a set of A3 accuwheels, so I can convert a bow to shoot with a clicker. The last time I used a clicker was in 1971.
> Help--after 40 years I can not shoot fingers without a clicker
> 
> Rusty Mills


Hey Rusty, I have a set of #4 E wheels like new if u are interested. Gerald Hickman(wchamp06)


----------



## RMills (Jan 5, 2007)

Thanks for all the help. I started shooting a Hoyt Vantage LTD that comes with Accu-wheels--works great

Rusty


----------

